# Dash motorsports bodies



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Has anyone tried to melt them down into goop? I hate to waste A good body to find out it dont work. I want to fill in a few spots on a couple of cars and would like to use the same material if possible.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I understand what your trying to do, I have a '55 Chevy that needs a little hole in it's side filled. But the few Dash bodies I have , I will NOT be conducting that type of experiment. Maybe Dan could tell us what type of material they're molded from. 

I was at a show about year or two ago when Jeff from MotorCityToyz took a Dash Super Modified Roadster threw it straight up in the air 10 to 12 feet, it hit the floor on it's wing, rolled to a stop and nothing broken or cracked! Very durable bodies. Randy.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I think I remember hearing ABS plastic for his bodies...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

T-jet, take a scraping from an obscure location underneath. Puddle it up on a mirror or glass and see what happens. There's usually enough melt slag hanging around underneath to perform a quickee 'speriment.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Stolen from the Dash website:

"All are injection molded in low weight, high impact ABS."


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll have to try it, abs is styrene isnt it?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Found this on Google...*



T-Jet Racer said:


> I'll have to try it, abs is styrene isnt it?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Styrene

Bob


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Styrene
> 
> Bob


 
Interesting fact from Bob's referenced page:

_*" The EPA has described styrene as "a suspected carcinogen" and "a suspected toxin to the gastrointestinal, kidney, and respiratory systems, among others."*_

 rr


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

A/FX Nut said:


> I understand what your trying to do, I have a '55 Chevy that needs a little hole in it's side filled. But the few Dash bodies I have , I will NOT be conducting that type of experiment. Maybe Dan could tell us what type of material they're molded from.
> 
> I was at a show about year or two ago when Jeff from MotorCityToyz took a Dash Super Modified Roadster threw it straight up in the air 10 to 12 feet, it hit the floor on it's wing, rolled to a stop and nothing broken or cracked! Very durable bodies. Randy.


My cars are made from ABS plastic, some of the toughest, lightest stuff around.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

T-Jet Racer said:


> I'll have to try it, abs is styrene isnt it?


Styrene is a component of ABS but ABS is much tougher than styrene.

ABS Plastic - A class of plastics based on acrylonitrile-butadiene-styrene copolymers. Because of its high mechanical and impact strength, it is used in most electrical and electronic appliances such as casings for phone, monitors etc.

*Acrylonitrile butadiene styrene,* or *ABS*, (chemical formula (C8H8· C4H6·C3H3N)n) is a common thermoplastic used to make light, rigid, molded products such as piping, musical instruments (most notably recorders and plastic clarinets), golf club heads (used for its good shock absorbance), automotive body parts, wheel covers, enclosures, protective head gear, vballs [reusable paintballs], and toys including LEGO bricks[1]. In plumbing, ABS pipes are the black pipes (PVC pipes are white) and also in Plastic Pressure Pipe Systems. 



It is a copolymer made by polymerizing styrene and acrylonitrile in the presence of polybutadiene. The proportions can vary from 15 to 35% acrylonitrile, 5 to 30% butadiene and 40 to 60% styrene. The result is a long chain of polybutadiene criss-crossed with shorter chains of poly(styrene-co-acrylonitrile). The nitrile groups from neighboring chains, being polar, attract each other and bind the chains together, making ABS stronger than pure polystyrene. The styrene gives the plastic a shiny, impervious surface. The butadiene, a rubbery substance, provides resilience even at low temperatures. ABS can be used between −25 and 60 °C. The properties are created by rubber toughening, where fine particles of elastomer are distributed throughout the rigid matrix.


...probably more info than you wanted to know...

Dan


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

lenny said:


> Styrene is a component of ABS but ABS is much tougher than styrene.
> 
> ABS Plastic - A class of plastics based on acrylonitrile-butadiene-styrene copolymers. Because of its high mechanical and impact strength, it is used in most electrical and electronic appliances such as casings for phone, monitors etc.
> 
> ...


Well yea a little more LOL, I just want to know if it melts down in testors glue to a paste....


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Interesting fact from Bob's referenced page:
> 
> _*" The EPA has described styrene as "a suspected carcinogen" and "a suspected toxin to the gastrointestinal, kidney, and respiratory systems, among others."*_
> 
> rr


Probably not a good idea to eat one....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*lol*



T-Jet Racer said:


> Probably not a good idea to eat one....


lol...nope...lol


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> Styrene is a component of ABS but ABS is much tougher than styrene.
> 
> ABS Plastic - A class of plastics based on acrylonitrile-butadiene-styrene copolymers. Because of its high mechanical and impact strength, it is used in most electrical and electronic appliances such as casings for phone, monitors etc.
> 
> ...


And there ya go, take this little receipe along with a ton of cash to your nearest Chinamen and get er rolling, LMAO.


----------

